# Female Users on SSO



## Estilo (Jan 22, 2013)

As per thread title. Just curious, that's all, nothing in between the lines


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 22, 2013)

this thread is not going to go in the direcion you want it to


----------



## flexkill (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## bannyd (Jan 22, 2013)

boobs


----------



## Thep (Jan 22, 2013)

djent.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## kazzie (Jan 22, 2013)

wat


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2013)

You rang?
(and no, I'm not showing tits. Tough luck on that score!  )


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2013)

We've had a few here: Nerina, YourMajesty, KatieRose, Priestess (sp?), and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 22, 2013)

It's definitely a sausagefest around here  But no different than any of the other forums I visit


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2013)

There are no women on the internet.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> There are no women on the internet.



Where the men are men, the women are men, and the children are the FBI.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's try and steer this thread to a less controversial topic, such as ethnic cleansing or abortion.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 22, 2013)

We also had that satanistic horny nutjob in the Chelsea Grin-thread, or am I the only one that remembers?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 22, 2013)

im pretty sure the reason that one got banned was cause i called her a fanboy and told her to tone it down and she flipped out


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2013)

And I archived her in the meme thread! I used a stock photo of a dude wearing a CG shirt though....


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, what do you want?


----------



## Michael T (Jan 22, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Where the men are men, the women are men, and the children are the FBI.



This is Sig worthy !!! Laughed my ass off.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 22, 2013)

Michael T said:


> This is Sig worthy !!! Laughed my ass off.



And particularly relevant.


----------



## groph (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 22, 2013)

groph said:


> I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2013)

I asked this question a while ago. If you're looking for females you're better served on any forum but a guitar forum.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2013)

groph said:


> I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM



Good thing I bought contributor status this morning. My inbox is ready.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2013)

groph said:


> I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM



Let's do this.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 22, 2013)

groph said:


> I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM


Randy's PM box excitedly awaits your delivery.


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 22, 2013)

Never trust a person who is bleeding for 5 days and doesn´t die..


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2013)

irondavidson said:


> Never trust a person who is bleeding for 5 days and doesn´t die..



but 7 days is okay though


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 22, 2013)

Methilde but she hasn't been around for a good while.


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2013)

Personal opinion...

Women on SSO (as with most other places on the internet) are equal parts "stared at with lustful eyes by nerds" and "deliberately putting themselves out there to be stared at lustfully" as a matter of ego.


----------



## skeels (Jan 22, 2013)

Was that Tamara on the 8 string? 

Also, when are we going to talk about ethnic cleansing and abortion?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 22, 2013)

Randy, Stealth, Phil, and Church are are all females.........


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 22, 2013)

Very few ever come around (and I can't blame em) given how many members here are real peaches of social interaction neophytes


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2013)

skeels said:


> Also, when are we going to talk about ethnic cleansing and abortion?



All the mulatto women on this forum should be forced to get abortions.

(too much?)


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 22, 2013)

Randy said:


> Personal opinion...
> 
> Women on SSO (as with most other places on the internet) are equal parts "stared at with lustful eyes by nerds" and *"deliberately putting themselves out there to be stared at lustfully" as a matter of ego*.



Well that's how you spell Hannah Minx isn't?



Spoiler



Would do her.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 22, 2013)

There could be more that arn't admitting they are. Wouldn't blame them one bit unless they don't pm me jk I have a real girl friend in real life. If you don't believe me I can show you the questionable facebook page, that I didn't make 5 days ago.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 22, 2013)

Deadnightshade said:


> Well that's how you spell Hannah Minx isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iv got a picture you need to see


----------



## skeels (Jan 22, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> All the mulatto women on this forum should be forced to get abortions.
> 
> (too much?)


 
It's my opinion that men should be made to have abortions.

Human men.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 22, 2013)

groph said:


> I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM


 
All of a sudden I'm wondering why I don't have 14.2GB of vag pics lying around


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not surprised that Rick can name off every female member the site's had since the olden days. What a loserrrrrrrr.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 22, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> There are no women on the internet.



Except that purse forum that engage found, it was like reverse female SSO


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> Except that purse forum that engage found, it was like reverse female SSO



Link please. For, uh, research.


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2013)

Trust me, you don't want to go there. It was horrifying.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 22, 2013)

This is probably it: PurseForum - The Handbag Chat and Shopping Resource


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2013)

MFB said:


> Trust me, you don't want to go there. It was horrifying.



Truth. It was fucking _gigantic_, too, with a user base roughly seven times as large as SSO.

EDIT: Dammit! Now the banner ad at the bottom of the page is for purses!


----------



## ilyti (Jan 22, 2013)

Randy said:


> Personal opinion...
> 
> Women on SSO (as with most other places on the internet) are equal parts "stared at with lustful eyes by nerds" and "deliberately putting themselves out there to be stared at lustfully" as a matter of ego.


Or in my case, my wife posts a lot on my behalf; she likes it here., and understands male forum interaction (we both visited a Metallica forum for years), but she doesn't want people to know she's female, unavailable, and worst of all, she doesn't even play guitar..


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Truth. It was fucking _gigantic_, too, with a user base roughly seven times as large as SSO.
> 
> EDIT: Dammit! Now the banner ad at the bottom of the page is for purses!



Both of these are now relevant to my interests...


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Or in my case, my wife posts a lot on my behalf; she likes it here., and understands male forum interaction (we both visited a Metallica forum for years), but she doesn't want people to know she's female, unavailable, and worst of all, she doesn't even play guitar..



How do we know that you're not her...

...right now? 

Someone get me...


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> iv got a picture you need to see



wat!?!

you post nao!!!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 22, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> This is probably it: PurseForum - The Handbag Chat and Shopping Resource



Now I know how a fish out of water characters feels.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 22, 2013)

larry said:


> wat!?!
> 
> you post nao!!!



its nsfw but if i get the green light ill post it


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its nsfw but if i get the green light ill post it



If Randy's posted in a thread, you should consider that a green light. That's my strategy, at least.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 22, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> If Randy's posted in a thread, you should consider that a green light. That's my strategy, at least.


HA! I wouldn't bet on that one dude.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 22, 2013)

And you guys always forget scaryari,
Sevenstring.org - View Profile: scaryari

Between Randy's and SevenStringSam's friends list you'll find every chick to ever grace our tastful and educational conversations.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 22, 2013)

well I`m NO chick but I`m considered to be MANPRETTY 



yes I`m straight....


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 23, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> iv got a picture you need to see



My inbox is ready.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 23, 2013)

groph said:


> I have 14.2GB of dick pics waiting to be sent via PM



THAT is sig-worthy haha. I just lol'ed in a very scarecely populated airport terminal and everyone looked at me like I was weird.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 23, 2013)

60,000 members, only like 6 woman max. This is a sausage fest if i do say so myself.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 23, 2013)

Love how I just read through all 3 pages of this thread and as I expected only about a handful of female members were mentioned...

and the rest is regarding 14.2 Gb's of vaginas, dicks, something about djent, a mentioning of boobs, a potentially manpretty SSO member (picture evidence pending though), FBI children, periods, and by any measure quite a solid attempt at bringing about abortion and ethnic cleansing in a semi-controversial manner...

Fuck yeah, I'm in! 

EDIT - I'm pleased to inform all of you that my auto correct has corrected me yet again, the plural for vagina is not vaginas. 

It's vaginae.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 23, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> EDIT - I'm pleased to inform all of you that my auto correct has corrected me yet again, the plural for vagina is not vaginas.
> 
> It's vaginae.


LMFAO


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 23, 2013)

Does having long hair and breasts count? If so, half the user base of SSO is female!


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 23, 2013)

I love how off the track these threads can get.


----------



## Estilo (Jan 23, 2013)

OP here. Didn't think this thread would go in this direction haha. 

I was just curious as with the recent rise of female guitarists how many are interested in ERG's. That's it, nothing more I swear . 

I don't believe in romantic relationships established online and even if I did I'd be lucky to find any users for meetup AT ALL (male or female) where I'm at (Indonesia). 

Mods, feel free to close this if you deem fit .


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 23, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Truth. It was fucking _gigantic_, too, with a user base roughly seven times as large as SSO.
> 
> EDIT: Dammit! Now the banner ad at the bottom of the page is for purses!



Bottega Veneta in Action! - PurseForum

From Bogner to Bottega, SSO's yearly mating migration to the sunny land of PurseForum has started.


----------



## epsylon (Jan 23, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> This is probably it: PurseForum - The Handbag Chat and Shopping Resource



Hahaha, this is fucking hilarious. This is *exactly* SSO with purses instead of guitars. It's like twin forums, haha.



Konfyouzd said:


> I asked this question a while ago. If you're looking for females you're better served on any forum but a guitar forum.


Well, pretty much every forum I've frequented on the internet has been overwhelmingly male-dominated.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2013)

Pooluke41 said:


> Bottega Veneta in Action! - PurseForum





epsylon said:


> Hahaha, this is fucking hilarious. This is *exactly* SSO with purses instead of guitars. It's like twin forums, haha.



If this is true, then it's no wonder there are no womens here.


----------



## flo (Jan 23, 2013)

damnit, I too clicked the purse forum link, that's SSO in pink. Getting perfume ads now


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 23, 2013)

Most of the girls who have started posting here have stopped soon after, because the whole forum goes into super creepy OMG GIRL mode and chases them off. This thread is probably not a step in the right direction.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2013)

^

But we're all "nice guys." Why don't they ever go for the "nice guy?"


----------



## skeels (Jan 23, 2013)

It seems to me the conversation strayed from ethnic cleansing and abortion to talk about purses.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 23, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> But we're all "nice guys." Why don't they ever go for the "nice guy?"



It's probably because most "nice guys" look like this:


----------



## Estilo (Jan 23, 2013)

epsylon said:


> Hahaha, this is fucking hilarious. This is *exactly* SSO with purses instead of guitars. It's like twin forums, haha.



Though it makes more sense to spend thousands on quality wood and craftsmanship for something to make music with than on >2 sq ft of leather.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 23, 2013)

Purses bro...what the fuck?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2013)

skeels said:


> It seems to me the conversation strayed from ethnic cleansing and abortion to talk about purses.



Truly a grim portent of things to come...



Estilo said:


> Though it makes more sense to spend thousands on quality wood and craftsmanship for something to make music with than on >2 sq ft of leather.



*Ahem*

Purse Girl 1: Gals, deer leather is SOO much better than cow leather. Cow leather is bland, feels weird and doesn't have much natural texture.

Purse Girl 2:That's not entirely true. Cow leather is kind of the "blank slate" of leathers, it all depends on how you work it and dye it. There are some pretty classic cow leather bags out there, being rocked by some pretty awesome celebrities.

Purse Girl 3: Can it djent?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2013)

Estilo said:


> I was just curious as with the recent rise of female guitarists how many are interested in ERG's. That's it, nothing more I swear .


Rises because of female guitarists I can get.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 23, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Truly a grim portent of things to come...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is fake leather considered leather purse modeling technology?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2013)

Deadnightshade said:


> Is fake leather considered leather purse modeling technology?



Yes. The most popular variants are the Leather-FX II, Kemper Profiling Leather and Cow Farm. They're often used in conjunction with Superior Clasps 2.0.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2013)

PurseForum's version of Engage buys only the most expensive purses on the market but shares no evidence of how much they can carry.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 23, 2013)

Alright we got about a page's worthy number of posts about purses why haven't we lured any female users yet?Let's talk about shoes then


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 23, 2013)

My girlfriend reads through the forums on my profile, so I guess I'm 5% female.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 23, 2013)

Waiting for some internet-inept lady to make an account here after Google searching "purseforum" and finding this thread.


----------



## skeels (Jan 23, 2013)

Deadnightshade said:


> Alright we got about a page's worthy number of posts about purses why haven't we lured any female users yet?Let's talk about shoes then


----------



## sage (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, I had to go see this purse forum. They have more categories than...





Yo momma has dildos!

(and, two threads I have been following in off-topic are now inextricably linked)


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2013)

skeels said:


>



Adding to the myriad of reasons why women never come around to this forum... I know exactly which episode of TNG this clip is from.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Adding to the myriad of reasons why women never come around to this forum...



And this thread.

I kid, of course.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> And this thread.
> 
> I kid, of course.



We'll need to build a machine to harness -42-'s good looks, boyish charms and totally-not-photoshopped aura to attract the ladies.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2013)

^

We can't all be tall, handsome, elite quarterbacks like Joesph Vincent Flacco.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 23, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> And this thread.



Allow me to retract my earlier statement about half the users of SSO being female. No amount of womyns has as much facial hair as anyone in that thread 

I guess because I have no facial hair, I must be the woman!


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> I guess because I have no facial hair, I must be the woman!



Friend request incoming.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 23, 2013)

Tiny penis men say 'aye


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I'm not surprised that Rick can name off every female member the site's had since the olden days. What a loserrrrrrrr.



There are definitely more than the ones I named, I'm old and forget shit. 



wookie606 said:


> I love how off the track these threads can get.



Welcome to ss.org, the greatest thread derailing forum ever. 



Xaios said:


> Truly a grim portent of things to come...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear this place would collapse on itself if that conversation actually happened. 



Randy said:


> PurseForum's version of Engage buys only the most expensive purses on the market but shares no evidence of how much they can carry.







Stealthdjentstic said:


> Tiny penis men say 'aye



You mean Canadians?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2013)

Rick said:


> I swear this place would collapse on itself if that conversation actually happened.


 
*COUGH*bullshitendlessdiscussionaboutbasswood*COUGH*


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jan 23, 2013)

More women have surely viewed this thread in one day than the amount of female members this forum has ever had thanks to all the purse forum talk


----------



## leandroab (Jan 23, 2013)

basswood


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 23, 2013)

I know for a fact that women who visit this site have to worry about getting pregnant by proxy. Masturbating neckbeards touch their keyboards, keyboards transmit jizzum across the interweb, and jizzum apparently makes women pregnant, should their bodies choose to accept this mission. 

Science, y'all. 

Also, America.


----------



## skeels (Jan 23, 2013)

incinerated_guitar said:


> More women have surely viewed this thread in one day than the amount of female members this forum has ever had thanks to all the purse forum talk


 

Au contraire, mon ami. I think it's been like two pages since any double x chromosome members have posted here. And it's been nothing but purses and shoes....













And basswood..


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> *COUGH*bullshitendlessdiscussionaboutbasswood*COUGH*





leandroab said:


> basswood





skeels said:


> Au contraire, mon ami. I think it's been like two pages since any double x chromosome members have posted here. And it's been nothing but purses and shoes....
> 
> And basswood..



I HATE BASSWOOD!!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 24, 2013)

Basswood = imitation Louis Vuitton


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 24, 2013)

Imitation Louis Vuitton handbags are like men with a prosthetic penis, to a girl it's not as good as the original thing.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 24, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Imitation Louis Vuitton handbags are like men with a prosthetic penis, to a girl it's not as good as the original thing.



But if the woman in question thought it was real?? Both the bag and the peepee? 






Man, I would kill to hear someone talk about mistaking a real dick for a fake dick.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jan 24, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Imitation Louis Vuitton handbags are like *guitarist with a black machine copy*, to a girl it's not as good as the original thing.



I had to.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 24, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Imitation Louis Vuitton handbags are like men with a prosthetic penis, to a girl it's not as good as the original thing.



Fake Louis Vuitton should be a sin to everyone, not just the women of purseforum.


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

I love this place.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 25, 2013)

You know what the difference between that purse forum and sso is?

You'll never hear the word djent being mentioned. Brb, making an account over there right away.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Thou shall bringith the 10 commandments of Djent and cleanse the heathens young Prophet of Djent


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2013)

Sign on as username Bulb, and define it as the way you carry a purse.

Then sit back and watch as they debate whether Djent is a type of purse or the way any purse is carried.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 25, 2013)

thanks for compiling all the ladies into one thread. now here i post and they come flocking to my cock. nice.


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 25, 2013)

It just shows how well women avoid me when I click on a purse forum link and get this:


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 25, 2013)

Randy said:


>



Now someone do a mockup with this soapbar for the bridge pickup:






Spoiler



GIGGIDY



And a lipstick tele pickup for the neck






And you have all that a female guitarist wants.Look your best today.Bitches.


----------



## redstone (Jan 25, 2013)

Ladies....

Vuitton case :






Hermes :


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 25, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> You know what the difference between that purse forum and sso is?
> 
> You'll never hear the word djent being mentioned. Brb, making an account over there right away.



That would actually make it heaven


----------



## Philligan (Jan 25, 2013)

Estilo said:


> Though it makes more sense to spend thousands on quality wood and craftsmanship for something to make music with than on >2 sq ft of leather.



Guitars make music, but purses mean you have all your shit on you at all times.


----------



## Estilo (Jan 25, 2013)

OP again and I take it all back. I LOVE how this thread is going. 

Mods please DO NOT close this thread!


----------



## flexkill (Jan 25, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Sign on as username Bulb, and define it as the way you carry a purse.
> 
> Then sit back and watch as they debate whether Djent is a type of purse or the way any purse is carried.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

Randy said:


>



Is that Gucci? I knew about the Louis Vuitton ESP already...


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 25, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Purse Girl 1: Gals, deer leather is SOO much better than cow leather. Cow leather is bland, feels weird and doesn't have much natural texture.
> 
> Purse Girl 2:That's not entirely true. Cow leather is kind of the "blank slate" of leathers, it all depends on how you work it and dye it. There are some pretty classic cow leather bags out there, being rocked by some pretty awesome celebrities.
> 
> Purse Girl 3: Can it djent?



They are both tools. Deer leather naturally has a better grip. Deer skin makes great gloves when you need to work and grab stuff. 

Cow leather is nice and smooth (If you're not buying Italian you're a tool ) and fantastic for dress gloves. 

It's different skin for different purposes. All down to opinion and whatnot. 





Yes, I'm continuing the joke and not actually bagging on Xaios.


----------



## skeels (Jan 25, 2013)

I think we should change the name of this thread to Purses and Shoes.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 25, 2013)

This thread has combined my love for guitars, shoes, and purses, and I didn't even have to gay up the thread to do it. It's like you guys wanna do my job for me or something...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 25, 2013)

Does this new Ibanez make me look fat?


----------



## redstone (Jan 25, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Does this new Ibanez make me look fat?



It might hurt your boobs and make you look smaller. Try a xiphos instead.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 25, 2013)

Your pick makes it look like you have cankles.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 25, 2013)

Just bought this today and the cowhide leather djents very well through my Leather FX Ultra. Would recommend/10


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2013)

No, seriously, what the hell is going on?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 25, 2013)

^ I mind ninja'd everyone into being gay.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually need a purse when it is warm outside. In the cold I just keep everything in my jacket pockets but summer sucks


----------



## otisct20 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is possibly the greatest thread I have ever read.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2013)

what the actual fuck is happening in here? 


I love this forum


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 25, 2013)

When worlds collide... I present the alligator covered, jewel encrusted guitar.


----------



## redstone (Jan 25, 2013)

Moar bags


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 25, 2013)

Accessorizing up in this bitch!:






And some H-S-S-S for maximum br00t4lity and color coordination:


----------



## Metaljesus (Jan 25, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Does this new Ibanez make me look fat?



More importantly, what purse can i wear with it without looking like a slut?


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 25, 2013)

Metaljesus said:


> More importantly, what purse can i wear with it without looking like a slut?


 
Not sure about the purse, but make sure you are wearing some basswood shoes


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2013)

Metaljesus said:


> More importantly, what purse can i wear with it without looking like a slut?


----------



## ilyti (Jan 26, 2013)

You guys are all so progressive! Most guys will carry a gym bag around as a purse, because that's more manly. There could be anything in your man purse, but a gym bag says "I'm going to/coming from the gym" every time you leave the house.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 26, 2013)

Metaljesus said:


> More importantly, what *purse* can i wear with it without looking like a slut?


It's called a 'satchel'.



ghstofperdition said:


> And some H-S-S-S for maximum br00t4lity and color coordination:


Would actually use that. 
I just wish the flowers weren't in the way so much.


----------



## redstone (Jan 26, 2013)

ilyti said:


> You guys are all so progressive! Most guys will carry a gym bag around as a purse, because that's more manly. There could be anything in your man purse, but a gym bag says "I'm going to/coming from the gym" every time you leave the house.



Screw that. Musicians are the 3rd gender. I only acknowledge rack bags.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 26, 2013)

Purses?

Let's talk fanny packs, brother!


----------



## imprinted (Jan 28, 2013)

I love this forum.






Basswood > Mahogany.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys I don't have a purse, do you still love me?


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 28, 2013)

it's all a coverup, these chicks are into amps as much as we are


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 28, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Guys I don't have a purse, do you still love me?


----------



## Rook (Jan 28, 2013)

Louis Vuitton's a load of shit, I recommend Gucci over LV any day.

No I've never seen either but whatever, that's what Misha ManBag told me.

We're members on the same forum and I read his posts, we're basically purse pals.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 28, 2013)

Can we talk messenger bags and fine shoes?

I unequivocally love messenger bags and shoes.

*Yes it djents*


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 28, 2013)

Rook said:


> Louis Vuitton's a load of shit, I recommend Gucci over LV any day.
> 
> No I've never seen either but whatever, that's what Misha ManBag told me.
> 
> We're members on the same forum and I read his posts, we're basically purse pals.



Misha ManBag is full of shit man.
Seriously though, Gucci prices are crazy, at least Louis Vuitton is somewhat not really still kind of reasonable.


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't believe this thread is a thing.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Misha ManBag is full of shit man.
> Seriously though, Gucci prices are crazy, at least Louis Vuitton is somewhat not really still kind of reasonable.



Dude, Misha ManBag knows what he's talking about. After all, he's the founder and genius behind Pursiphery. The guy's owned more boutique bags than almost anyone else here, including brands like Strandbag and BlackBagMachine.

Seriously though, BlackBagMachine. Now THAT's a company that's started charging ridiculous prices for their product. What are they made from, unicorn leather??


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


>



Oh shit.


----------



## skeels (Jan 28, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Dude, Pursiphery.


 

/end thread.




/please.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 28, 2013)

omg. I found an excellent nollylight bag!

rick was an excellent sensual ship captain!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys, I just ordered an Invictote. NPD incoming!!!!!!!


----------



## matt397 (Jan 28, 2013)

Misha manbag started harping about these new Varpurses. He says they make them in half the time everyone else makes purses, but sells them twice as fast.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 28, 2013)

^ posts made by a bunch of men with vagina envy.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Gamma362 (Mar 10, 2013)

So i read something about hannah minx in the thread, and then decided to read through the entire thing because it was nsfw and nothing else was mentioned...you guys suck


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 11, 2013)

edit


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 11, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Only one that comes to mind, she has an account never seen more then her intro post though.






Fuck murses and fuck tapping....is she here??? Where for art thou my lluuuuhhft??


----------



## daniel_95 (Mar 11, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> ^ Thou shall bringith the 10 commandments of Djent and cleanse the heathens young Prophet of Djent



Djesus?


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 11, 2013)

Is this thread still alive?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 11, 2013)

It...won't...die...

...and you guys wonder why there aren't any women here?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 11, 2013)

If I were a female user of this site, and i came across this thread, I would be less willing to reveal my gender than before


----------

